
Europe's largest newspaper by circulation bans users with AdBlock - riskneural
http://www.xing-news.com/reader/news/articles/118369?newsletter_id=8567&xng_share_origin=email
======
LoSboccacc
Finally we'll have some good data about user tolerance especially if this is
really some high profile/high value news outlet.

So far not many went as far to ban users afaik.

~~~
randomgerman1
Well, it's a pretty 'shitty' Newspaper, but it's sold (and presumably also
read) by many Germans.

Also, you can purchase a 'premium' account on their website and (according to
their own advertisement for said premium account)

'..receive UP TO 90% less ads and UP TO 50% faster loading times.'

Go figure.

------
buserror
Their paying version is actually quite acceptably priced really, so if I was a
reader, I'd probably already be paying...

What irritates me is all the others who think they all deserve £9.99 a month.
_Everyone_ wants £9.99 a month, even for services/sites you might use twice a
month or less.

The sooner they realize it's not acceptable for users to have 5 or 8 of these
going, and they need to readjust their prices, the better they will be...

------
ZenSwordArts
Every change that stops people from reading this awful newspaper should be
welcomed..

though I somehow have the feeling that few of the people using AdBlock
actually read Bild..

